# Me juggling at work by request



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

f u H


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful Bj... it reminds me Philippe Petit


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm impressed !!!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

You are very good man! How long did it take you to learn?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i taught myself to juggle a normal cascade(figure 8 pattern) within a day or so, but learning style and tricks takes a few more months.. anyone can do it with some determination. when i was really into it, i used to dream about tricks and then wake up and practice them until i got them right.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)




----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

ypu good allways somet i have wanted to learn


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i will juggle some big ol natural forks later lol.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

@ thwack!
i taught myself to juggle. I never read any book or anything. I just experimented a lot and came up with different styles. Eventually I was able to look up juggling on the internet and I saw some people who were simply amazing and I would be inspired by them. i also yo-yo, but all the ones i have are broken now. i have not yo-yo'd in a few years now.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Yo yo too! Those little things do spin! Haven't seen one for years.

I remember coca-cola had a tour with yo yo's amazing stuff those guys were doing with them!


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

I love to juggle anything from balls to knifes from knife to rings anything that is juggleable


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, as long as you guys want to talk about yo-yo's, I recall when I was a "yoot" (My Cousin Vinny)the two major brands were Duncan and Cheerios. I believe that Duncan was the brand most kids preferred.


----------

